# #FindTekkers



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

So as many of you will have noticed, Tekkers has been missing in action as of late. As a regular poster with ever-colourful post content, his absense stands out like a vegetarian at a salad-free BBQ. There have been no anti-meat posts; no far left-wing views; no hints at his vast wealth; no posts expressing distain at living in a house and how the speight of recent Channel 4 and 5 programs about the gypsy community have inspired his choice of accomodation; but, most sadly of all, no tales of his Tinder conquests with the Real Housewives of Margate, complete with pictures.

What happened to Tekkers? Did he finally purchase his dream home and has decided to go off-radar, meaning no more internet usage? Did he sleep with the wrong girl and failed his attempt to stop her husband from killing him by offering a go on his Mrs to even the situation out? Did he finally overdo it on the reccies and OD? Nobody knows, but we can only hope that none of the above apply.

I'm not a Twitter or Instagram user, but I propose to those that are that we get #FindTekkers trending worldwide. With social networking as big as it is today, the message is bound to reach someone who is aware of his current whereabouts. Alternatively, #FindDanTheDianabolMan may be used.

Thank you for your time UKM. Let's work together to find out the status of Tekkers' wellbeing.

Tekkers, we love you. Please, just come home. We won't be angry, just relieved to see you safe.

P.S. Full ****.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I need him back, I'm not at ease without him.

#FindTekkers

#FindDanTheDianabolMan


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Hes over there......


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

mrwright said:


> Hes over there......


Where, upside-down man, tell me where!!!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I said:


> Where' date=' upside-down man, tell me where!!![/quote']
> 
> Right there just past that wotsit near the thingy


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

I always knew he would be one of those boys,, gets married and never comes out with the "lads" ever again lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought he just got married?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

> I thought he just got married?


He got married ages ago mate, lol.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> I thought he just got married?


He got married a couple of years ago mate lol.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

I thought he just got married too. What was that recent thread saying congrats about then


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IC1 said:


> I thought he just got married too. What was that recent thread saying congrats about then


Probably an old thread that got bumped.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> He got married a couple of years ago mate lol.


Finger on the pulse as usual then..:laugh: I don't really take that much notice to what people are up to really. I'm sure there was a thread about him getting married just the other week.......? I must have got the wrong end of the stick. lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Finger on the pulse as usual then..:laugh: I don't really take that much notice to what people are up to really. I'm sure there was a thread about him getting married just the other week.......? I must have got the wrong end of the stick. lol


Yeah as I said to the other fella mate, probably an old thread that got bumped.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Yah, the other thread was 2014.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

He's totally locked up in a caravan I reckon. That or someone's gone all snatch on him.


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

He live's in margate soo he's probably ended up on heroin !!


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

Colhoun1993 said:


> He live's in margate soo he's probably ended up on heroin !!


I reckon the odds of that happening are 90-10 in favour of him chasing the dragon. From what I can tell, living in Margate it's inevitable at some point.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

where ever he is he better have a good story and pics when he returns! ha


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Someone in the steroid section mentioned that something happened to him and he hopes that he is OK. When I inquired he did not want to tell me any details. I can dig through my posts if you want.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ekseliksis said:


> Someone in the steroid section mentioned that something happened to him and he hopes that he is OK. When I inquired he did not want to tell me any details. I can dig through my posts if you want.


link that $hit, havent heard about anything along them lines..


----------



## nitricdave (Dec 12, 2014)

Somebody said they had an " idea " but didnt want to say . I think it was a guess based on his character and not solid info.


----------



## Ekseliksis (Jul 8, 2014)

Calling @BettySwallocks for more information.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

its ok guys, theres just no wifi or cell reception out in his caravan in the woods


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

#prayfortekkers


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Ekseliksis said:


> View attachment 169003
> 
> 
> View attachment 169004
> ...


hes just taking the pi$$ i think mate lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bora said:


> hes just taking the pi$$ i think mate lol


no he's not, betty would never do such a thing, he's a stand up guy

my mothers, friends, goldfish's sitter once told her that she knew a guy, that once sat on a train that was going the opposite direction to a road betty once walked down and said he's genuine


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Ekseliksis said:


> View attachment 169003
> 
> 
> View attachment 169004
> ...


Ahh take no notice of that cvnt mate, he doesnt know what he's talking about half the time, just chats sh1t.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Resten on the other forum will know, they are blood bros @Merkleman u are a member there, ask around


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I just pray that his unicorn is being looked after.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

There are some other fellers on here from Margate.

Can one of you chain an 18-25yo female to a lampost as bait?

Shouldn't take more than an hour to catch him :laugh:


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Varg said:


> There are some other fellers on here from Margate.
> 
> Can one of you chain an 18-25yo female to a lampost as bait?
> 
> Shouldn't take more than an hour to catch him :laugh:


Not sure it even has to be human. Blow up doll would do


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Not sure it even has to be human. Blow up doll would do


less human the better id say

half rotten turnip, covered in tramp spit and onion bhaji's would be the venus flytrap of choice


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

seandog69 said:


> less human the better id say
> 
> half rotten turnip, covered in tramp spit and onion bhaji's would be the venus flytrap of choice


Wow. You went all out


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Wow. You went all out


what can i say, i miss him :crying:

tbh i could always just text him but this is more fun lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Lol, it always makes me wonder? has anyone seen him shopping in ASDA or something and shouted................. ''HEY.......... IT'S THE DIANABOL MAAAANNN!!!!!!!'' :lol: I would think that would be HILARIOUS! ''is it a powerlifter, is it a P.T? noooo....... it's the Dianabol mannn!!!!!!!''

All a side, he said in his last youtube channel he was keeping up to date with it and wasn't slacking, soooo maybe if you watch his vids ect or comment, then you may get a response from him that way?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Im expecting a big return. Maybe new host of top gear.

Most likely with this non meat eating and caravaning itll be gardners world or something to do with Jamie Oliver and farms


----------



## Phil. (Feb 18, 2015)

Starz said:


> Lol, it always makes me wonder? has anyone seen him shopping in ASDA or something and shouted................. ''HEY.......... IT'S THE DIANABOL MAAAANNN!!!!!!!'' :lol: I would think that would be HILARIOUS! ''is it a powerlifter, is it a P.T? noooo....... it's the Dianabol mannn!!!!!!!''
> 
> All a side, he said in his last youtube channel he was keeping up to date with it and wasn't slacking, soooo maybe if you watch his vids ect or comment, then you may get a response from him that way?


Got a link to his yt channel please mate?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> Lol, it always makes me wonder? has anyone seen him shopping in ASDA or something and shouted................. ''HEY.......... IT'S THE DIANABOL MAAAANNN!!!!!!!'' :lol: I would think that would be HILARIOUS! ''is it a powerlifter, is it a P.T? noooo....... it's the Dianabol mannn!!!!!!!''
> 
> All a side, he said in his last youtube channel he was keeping up to date with it and wasn't slacking, soooo maybe if you watch his vids ect or comment, then you may get a response from him that way?


you won't get a response that way


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Phil. said:


> Got a link to his yt channel please mate?


just google dianabol man and vids


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

He lives in a caravan and probably hasn't paid his phone bill.

Jesus.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I live round the corner from him....I could hunt him down :whistling:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I live round the corner from him....I could hunt him down :whistling:


or let him out of your sex dungeon.....


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Je suis tekkers


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I live round the corner from him....I could hunt him down :whistling:


Pls. Find him.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> or let him out of your sex dungeon.....


Eeeek...lost the keys


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Eeeek...lost the keys


check his brown pocket

(even typing this i cringed, but its out there now)


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Pls. Find him.


Reckon that would be a shock if he saw me stood In Front of him lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> check his brown pocket
> 
> (even typing this i cringed, but its out there now)


Pardon??


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Pardon??


do you really, REALLY want/need me to explain this statement?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> do you really, REALLY want/need me to explain this statement?


Yes...look ur old how do u know this awful vile terminology ..

Go on....no wait ....is it bad...oh go on...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Reckon that would be a shock if he saw me stood In Front of him lol


you're still here? i command you to go find him..


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> you're still here? i command you to go find him..


Say what....licks lips


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Say what....licks lips


get off yer ****, tie yourself to a lamp-post and wait!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes...look ur old how do u know this awful vile terminology ..
> 
> Go on....no wait ....is it bad...oh go on...


well, im not that old, but i am quite very vile

brown pocket is prison code for anus, due to its use for concealing items therein

work out what i meant with this new info


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> get off yer ****, tie yourself to a lamp-post and wait!


No!!

Since u got friends with gobby bonzo u changed,


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> you won't get a response that way


He responds quiet a bit to comments on his vids you know?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Starz said:


> He responds quiet a bit to comments on his vids you know?


Yeah, but he won't now. lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> well, im not that old, but i am quite very vile
> 
> brown pocket is prison code for anus, due to its use for concealing items therein
> 
> work out what i meant with this new info


I see..said the blind man

U are old ish arnt u? How old are u?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No!!
> 
> Since u got friends with gobby bonzo u changed,


I've always been friends with bonzo. But the thing is, it was you who changed you pretended you wanted me, then backed out like a scared little girl, and that angers me, Skye.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

#tekkerquest


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I see..said the blind man
> 
> U are old ish arnt u? How old are u?


37

and a half


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> I've always been friends with bonzo. But the thing is, it was you who changed you pretended you wanted me, then backed out like a scared little girl, and that angers me, Skye.


so u choose him..fine

Scared little girl and angry sock man..mmm plot thickens :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> 37
> 
> and a half


I believe this to be ....a god damn lie ..yes accusation.

Now really?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Yeah, but he won't now. lol.


So what are we saying? man has fled to live in caravan now? with no contact to anyone or internet? this reminding me of Sadam hiding in cave's & sh1tting in buckets lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Starz said:


> So what are we saying? man has fled to live in caravan now? with no contact to anyone or internet? this reminding me of Sadam hiding in cave's & sh1tting in buckets lol.


either way them cats of his have gone the distance


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Skye, you have *zero* idea how good it would be if you met me and we just had a laugh, srs.


Meet to have a laugh? So one has to question whether laugh means laugh after all spooning never means spooning to men now does it.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I believe this to be ....a god damn lie ..yes accusation.
> 
> Now really?


believe me when i say this, but im hurt....

i always tell the truth and never lie, what i said is true and have documentation to prove it!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> A laugh means a laugh, I don't seem like the kinda person to not say what I actually mean do I?


Nope I give u that.

Got sat nav? Meet u in margate :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> believe me when i say this, but im hurt....
> 
> i always tell the truth and never lie, what i said is true and have documentation to prove it!


Lol ur such a joker can never tell..but really I had u down abit older like 40s..In a good way though honest means u see more mature ( at times)


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol ur such a joker can never tell..but really I had u down abit older like 40s..In a good way though honest means u see more mature ( at times)


yeah i try not to take things serious, but i am 37

dont use the M word, it triggers my peter pan syndrome....


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Tail between the legs for me


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

#JeSuisTekkers


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Anyone live local?

Local papers saying anything?


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

May be he had anaphylactic shock from a nut cutlet and choked out in the middle of his secret vegetable plot, while writing his manifesto for the up and coming elections?!?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Would rather search for Easter eggs tbh


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

> There have been no anti-meat posts; no far left-wing views; no hints at his vast wealth; no posts expressing distain at living in a house and how the speight of recent Channel 4 and 5 programs about the gypsy community have inspired his choice of accomodation; but, most sadly of all, no tales of his Tinder conquests with the Real Housewives of Margate, or pictures and videos of the pornographic variety of his very own wife.


He probably quit because of the bad karma you lot produce by killing animals solely for your pleasure


----------



## Cojocaru (Jul 30, 2014)

ryda said:


> Would rather search for Easter eggs tbh


Agree.

Seriously, you all need to concentrate on real life ffs


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

I have his address. Shall we all turn up or set a 5 mile radius search??????


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

ryda said:


> Would rather search for Easter eggs tbh


maybe tekkers is the easter bunny and hes just getting sorted for the weekend.

hes made less plausible business claims! :lol:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

#FindTekkers MA needs you


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I live round the corner from him....I could hunt him down :whistling:


Make a Tinder profile - he'll find you!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Varg said:


> Make a Tinder profile - he'll find you!


God no...i had no idea what tinder was til i read posts on here and hell noooooo...who would wanna swipe left and end up with a tekkers or worse off here lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Haven't read the whole thread so this might have been already said but do any MA members remember him saying he may have to delete a thread? Perhaps something to do with that??


----------



## #93 (Oct 12, 2014)

Found him

Oil heir Andrew Getty, 47, found dead with traumatic injuries | Daily Mail Online

mg:


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

he's just doing a @FelonE

He'll be back in a few months and then get on even more tren.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

Verno said:


> Haven't read the whole thread so this might have been already said but do any MA members remember him saying he may have to delete a thread? Perhaps something to do with that??


was something to do with someone on here wasnt it?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

TommyBananas said:


> Skye, you have *zero* idea how good it would be if you met me and we just had a laugh, srs.





Skye666 said:


> Meet to have a laugh? So one has to question whether laugh means laugh after all spooning never means spooning to men now does it.





TommyBananas said:


> A laugh means a laugh, I don't seem like the kinda person to not say what I actually mean do I?





Skye666 said:


> Nope I give u that.
> 
> Got sat nav? Meet u in margate :thumbup1:


lol

Well played sir :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

See.

SEE. KIDS.

THIS is what vegetarianism does to you.

Bad idea.

He's became malnourished to death. He didn't get all his proteinz. :no:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Kristina said:


> See.
> 
> SEE. KIDS.
> 
> ...


I think his mrs was taking on enough spunk to maintain the protein requirements of a small army so probably not malnourishment.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

anabolik said:


> lol
> 
> Well played sir :lol:


Clearly not!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Bora said:


> was something to do with someone on here wasnt it?


That's the bunny!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

was that thedinabolman on youtube?! he's being getting so much hate on youtube, everyone asking if he even lifts lol, so hes probably decided to have some time off the internet


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Just be careful guys not to discuss what's said in MA

!!


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

He's joined ISIS


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> was that thedinabolman on youtube?! he's being getting so much hate on youtube, everyone asking if he even lifts lol, so hes probably decided to have some time off the internet


That was him. Sad to see, haters gon' hate.

#prayfortekkers #vegetarianbodybuildingambassador #dianabol #dbol #youdon'tneedlotsofprotein #caravans #skinhead #ska #antimonogamy #openrelationshipsftw #fightthepowersthatbe


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

His last video, actually looking pretty tonk here, the haters are notable by their absense.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

well whatever hes doing and where ever he is i wish him well , tekkers has helped a few people on here off his own back and asked for nothing in return , unicorns aside hes a decent bloke.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> just google dianabol man and vids


Not sure about dianabol man, but this must be his brother Ket man.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

still no tekkers?


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

drowning in a pool of his lies i'm guessing.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

troponin said:


> drowning in a pool of his lies i'm guessing.


Lol now now, that's not very nice is it.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> So as many of you will have noticed, Tekkers has been missing in action as of late. As a regular poster with ever-colourful post content, his absense stands out like a vegetarian at a salad-free BBQ. There have been no anti-meat posts; no far left-wing views; no hints at his vast wealth; no posts expressing distain at living in a house and how the speight of recent Channel 4 and 5 programs about the gypsy community have inspired his choice of accomodation; but, most sadly of all, no tales of his Tinder conquests with the Real Housewives of Margate, or pictures and videos of the pornographic variety of his very own wife.
> 
> What happened to Tekkers? Did he finally purchase his dream home and has decided to go off-radar, meaning no more internet usage? Did he sleep with the wrong girl and failed his attempt to stop her husband from killing him by offering a go on his Mrs to even the situation out? Did he finally overdo it on the reccies and OD? Nobody knows, but we can only hope that none of the above apply.
> 
> ...


I'm in. @GaryMspires on instagram is now the official find tEkkers hq.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Skye, you have *zero* idea how good it would be if you met me and we just had a laugh, srs.


Then you have a clingy jedi ninja cougar stalking you. Great tb. It's like she opened a bear trap, wiper Greek yogurt an skittles all over the trigger, then just hid in the bushes giggling.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't he turn up in EastEnders last night with Dean?


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

what the fook is MA?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

scot-ish said:


> what the fook is MA?


You're 7/10ths of the way there


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

I heard he fcuked a Russian midget at a pikey carnival, got her up the duff and was forced by the family to elope and marry the midget in an igloo.

He working on a get rich quick scam now trying to flog ice cubes that are half way melted.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe he can't be ****d with this forum anymore.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

has tekkers given up on the caravan and come back to civilization yet?


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Must be inside


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

>


That bloody motorbike crash !


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Meet to have a laugh? So one has to question whether laugh means laugh after all *spooning never means spooning to men now does it*.


Nah, we're always gonna try and slip it in.

:lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

GaryMatt said:


> Then you have a clingy jedi ninja cougar stalking you. Great tb. It's like she opened a bear trap, wiper Greek yogurt an skittles all over the trigger, then just hid in the bushes giggling.


Shut up gary


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Nah, we're always gonna try and slip it in.
> 
> :lol:


Lol we know this...but pretend to be a sleep


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

He's fine..

If and when he returns i'm sure he will explain.

He's not had trouble with the law.

He's not been abducted or had anything sinister happen. (STI's perhaps but nothing else.)


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

#prayfortekkers #vegetarianbodybuildingambassador #dianabol #dbol #youdon'tneedlotsofprotein #caravans #skinhead #ska #antimonogamy #openrelationshipsftw #fightthepowersthatbe


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DaveCW said:


> He's fine..
> 
> If and when he returns i'm sure he will explain.
> 
> ...


DaveCW... tell me... what do you know?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol we know this...but pretend to be a sleep


We're nothing if not predictable.


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

> DaveCW... tell me... what do you know?


I heard from someone who knows him personally that he is fine, that is all.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol we know this...but pretend to be a sleep


Do you happen to live in a blue house? with a blue window? and all your friends are blue?

By any chance?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Do you happen to live in a blue house? with a blue window? and all your friends are blue?
> 
> By any chance?


Why? U looking to try it on with a smurf??


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> Do you happen to live in a blue house? with a blue window? and all your friends are blue?
> 
> By any chance?


thanks to you ive got eifl 65 'im blue' running through my head.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Why? U looking to try it on with a smurf??


Fcuking lol!!

Reps!!!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Why? U looking to try it on with a smurf??


Fcuking lol!!

Reps!!!!


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

@IGotTekkers where dafuq are u fam?


----------



## pucetr (Nov 13, 2013)

Last i heard he was up here in Canada still trying to figure out how to charge his phone lol

Cheers


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Heard he did a Felone and stopped visiting UKM for 3 months because his mrs told him to.. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Heard he did a Felone and stopped visiting UKM for 3 months because his mrs told him to..


My Mrs didn't want me stop,I wanted to.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs didn't want me stop,I wanted to.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Verno said:


> Fcuking lol!!
> 
> Reps!!!!


So good. Said it twice Vern lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Why? U looking to try it on with a smurf??






t


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

seandog69 said:


> yeah i try not to take things serious, but i am 37
> 
> dont use the M word, it triggers my peter pan syndrome....


Milf?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> t


Lol...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

DaveCW said:


> He's fine..
> 
> If and when he returns i'm sure he will explain.
> 
> ...


So unlike him tho, he loves the limelight!!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> So good. Said it twice Vern lol


Well it deserved twice :001_tt2:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...


is it weird that i find blue women in smurf outfits strangely erotic? :confused1:


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> is it weird that i find blue women in smurf outfits strangely erotic? :confused1:


as long as they're painted blue and not blue from strangulation i'd say its alright.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zasker said:


> as long as they're painted blue and not blue from strangulation i'd say its alright.


lol

ah... supposed id best buy some blue paint on the way home then if strangling the missus isnt alright!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> is it weird that i find blue women in smurf outfits strangely erotic? :confused1:


No not weird at all ...blue women in surf outfits know this..that's why they do it :whistling:


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....

He wasnt your average man off the streets


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


Bollox. The guy was sound and a decent bloke but his claims we're pretty far fetched and never once proven.

Like I say, good guy but don't get caught up in online stories of make believe empires.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


Hahaha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Message from tekkers .....

He`s alive and well .

He will be contacting his friends in due course .


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

is Tekkers short for D ****s


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


What has gone recently?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Was he Percy Sledge?


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:


> Was he Percy Sledge?


Sister Sledge .......


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


Yes he's your average man in prison


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


was he Mario Balotelli?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


Was he getting 'hacked' off with all the shenanigans??


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> Was he getting 'hacked' off with all the shenanigans??


I think he is very annoyed...


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


a bit cryptic mate :rolleye:

cheers shaun :confused1:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> Message from tekkers .....
> 
> He`s alive and well .
> 
> He will be contacting his friends in due course .


When he gets out?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

still havnt tracked the bloke down then?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Was he getting 'hacked' off with all the shenanigans??


Ha no way mate


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

The banned UGL had the owners face plastered all over online news a couple years back. A simple search brought up his mum's facebook page with a nice family pic too.

I'm sure tekkers would be flattered with all the attention, but he ain't a UGL. He prob brews dodgy batches in his kitchen to save a few pennies tho lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Archaic said:


> The banned UGL had the owners face plastered all over online news a couple years back. A simple search brought up his mum's facebook page with a nice family pic too.
> 
> I'm sure tekkers would be flattered with all the attention, but he ain't a UGL. He prob brews dodgy batches in his kitchen to save a few pennies tho lol.


nar can't see it to be honest, he seems more of a triumph fan anyway


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Tekkers gone?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Tekkers gone?


Last we heard he was staying in your spare room?

I dont believe it tho, i know you keep that room free just incase @Merkleman stays over.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> nar can't see it to be honest, he seems more of a triumph fan anyway


Fcuk knows how he carried on operating after this, cnut must live in a field somewhere.

Loophole lets drug dealers sell deadly slimming pills openly over the web - Telegraph


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

tekkers is not anything to do with a UGL nor is he in prison or being held in saxondales gay sex dungeon getting bummed .

he will be back shortly .


----------



## Hellrazer (Jan 3, 2015)

He's on the book of faces! Seen him on a post last week! He is alive!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> tekkers is not anything to do with a UGL nor is he in prison or being held in saxondales gay sex dungeon getting bummed .
> 
> he will be back shortly .


 @saxondale can u confirm?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

He's just a pikey obviously travelling around atm.

Once he parks up his caravan for the coming summer days hel be back online


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

His return tale is gonna be epic!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Prince Adam said:


> His return tale is gonna be epic!


prob been on a top secret mission for the Government and sworn to secrecy but he will share all info with UKM


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Sams said:


> If people can do the maths, and what has gone recently, they will realise WHO Mr tekkers is .....
> 
> He wasnt your average man off the streets


David Cameron


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> *tekkers is not anything to do with a UGL* nor is he in prison or being held in saxondales gay sex dungeon getting bummed .
> 
> he will be back shortly .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

In fairness to board rules tekkers is still a member here and plans on returning and as such discussing members is against board rules .

And to those insinuating he has anything to do with a UGL where the fcuk is your "honour amongst thieves" code .

Some of you cnuts need banning ..


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> nar can't see it to be honest, he seems more of a triumph fan anyway


A very big triumph fan...!

Got to say tho their dbol I had was gtg, hoping their var is okay also.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Triumph var is amazing.


Shame I've only got 1 tub of 10mg tabs, in addition to a tub of 50mg tabs from that which shall not be named to run.

I'll either use it to bump up the first week from 50mg to 80mg or just run triumph for a week alone at 80-100mg. I really want to compare the two labs but will be difficult/impossible I imagine within that time frame.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

nitricdave said:


> Somebody said they had an " idea " but didnt want to say . I think it was a guess based on his character and not solid info.


Iv been back to back g4p mate making them P, thats it brah


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> He lives in a caravan and probably hasn't paid his phone bill.
> 
> Jesus.


Vodaphone just sent me a bill for £2015 **** em lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I live round the corner from him....I could hunt him down :whistling:


Iv been in bed 2 Weeks and you still aint come hurry the **** up iv got severe blue balls


----------



## White Lines (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome back, I don't know you but you sure do some interesting threads on here pal


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Would rather search for Easter eggs tbh


Thats coz you're a fat ****er


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Vodaphone just sent me a bill for £2015 **** em lol


Well where the fcuk do you think you've been hmmmm.........


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Some tw^ts fcukin about with your avi bludd:lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

barsnack said:


> is Tekkers short for D ****s


Am I ****, I dont like black vial tops! Lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Am I ****, I dont like black vial tops! Lol


clean up your inbox ffs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> clean up your inbox ffs


Haha will do in the morn mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been back to back g4p mate making them P, thats it brah


OHHHHHH MYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOD, TEKKERS HAS COME HOME!!!!!! We've been worried sick young man, where have you been!?

I thank you all for your support in my campaign to find Mr Tekkers, we together brought him back safe!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha will do in the morn mate


but that means i need to re write my unsent mail again, damn you


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

hi tekkers welcome back


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> but that means i need to re write my unsent mail again, damn you


Got a bit of work on your hands there then mate. Best do a wrist warm up


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Got a bit of work on your hands there then mate. Best do a wrist warm up


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

> So as many of you will have noticed, Tekkers has been missing in action as of late. As a regular poster with ever-colourful post content, his absense stands out like a vegetarian at a salad-free BBQ. There have been no anti-meat posts; no far left-wing views; no hints at his vast wealth; no posts expressing distain at living in a house and how the speight of recent Channel 4 and 5 programs about the gypsy community have inspired his choice of accomodation; but, most sadly of all, no tales of his Tinder conquests with the Real Housewives of Margate, complete with pictures.
> 
> What happened to Tekkers? Did he finally purchase his dream home and has decided to go off-radar, meaning no more internet usage? Did he sleep with the wrong girl and failed his attempt to stop her husband from killing him by offering a go on his Mrs to even the situation out? Did he finally overdo it on the reccies and OD? Nobody knows, but we can only hope that none of the above apply.
> 
> ...


You can now relax at last @imnotapervert


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

CatSh¡tTray said:


> You what mate?


Agh you can cut and paste...oh well done...........get your crayons and your helmet, I've got some colouring in for ya


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Verno said:


> Agh you can cut and paste...oh well done...........get your crayons and your helmet, I've got some colouring in for ya


gotta admit tho, his new avi made me chuckle


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

seandog69 said:


> gotta admit tho, his new avi made me chuckle


Yeah but I ain't telling him that. Still waiting for the sausage sucking Pics !!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

CatSh¡tTray said:


> View attachment 170165


Nice helmet!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Life is so good right now.

Tekkers is back &


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> @saxondale can u confirm?


Sh1t, who was it then?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Vodaphone just sent me a bill for £2015 **** em lol


Lol thats the date you muppet, the bill bits down at the bottom not the top.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Sh1t, who was it then?


Out of curiousity... And since Tekkers is back there's no problem with hijacking this lol, what happened with the cyberwhatever guy you were trolling?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> Out of curiousity... And since Tekkers is back there's no problem with hijacking this lol, what happened with the cyberwhatever guy you were trolling?


Not heard of him since he realised we have proof he tried to access my home CCTV.

Details of complaint He made to police

" he's made several direct threats, including ones against women. He's used his own broadband and phone to post, and Sky and O2 coughed up the details after a phone call. Essentially, once he hits the 2 month mark of harassment (the CPS guidelines for "persistant", he's going to get a knock on the door)."

2 month mark was up on the 28th of last month, im quaking in my boots

Not srs, hes a proper cvnt, joins forums and goads people into googling him then calls them peados, it was a london plumber last time, an IT exec the time before.

Bit off more than he could chew this time though.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv been in bed 2 Weeks and you still aint come hurry the **** up iv got severe blue balls


I have this affect ..have u seen my avi....u got blued tekkers!

Welcome back though :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Not heard of him since he realised we have proof he tried to access my home CCTV.
> 
> Details of complaint He made to police
> 
> ...


ROFLMAOOOO are you kidding me? Did he really call the police? Now I'm crying :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And the guy failed at hacking you?

My stomach!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anybody seen @IGotTekkers ????


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

He's preparing for the UKM upgrade where he's gonna be the new moderator.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

DaveW3000 said:


> Anybody seen @IGotTekkers ????


Bump


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Rumour has it he is in Benidorm on his brothers stag do


----------

